# The Hilltop SteakHouse in Sagaus ma



## cat320

They used it for a snow dump this past winter someone posted a pic of it .


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would bid that by the inch to plow, but that's just me........


----------



## unhcp

is it still even standing? i thought they were tearing it down?


----------



## cat320

unhcp;1999259 said:


> is it still even standing? i thought they were tearing it down?


was up there Tuesday and they had the back butcher shop and the freezer part of the kitchen out I would think today they are into the main kitchen and or the front dinning room area. I was thru there last year when they had the auction the place was massive . too bad they could not survive I remember that as the place to go for good food. not so much nearing the end . 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wrecked-Photography/433806830013804?sk=photos
this guy has some pics of the demo of it.


----------



## cat10

Have u seen pics of the snow dump in Waltham ma cat320?


----------



## cat320

no , I heard if it's the same one it was over at the auto yard next 128 near the wolfers lighting . was it bigger than the hilltop ? my friend dumped in Waltham but didn't say how big it was only that there was a line of trucks going in at $125 for a 1 ton to dump.


----------



## cat10

Not my pics got them from a Facebook group


----------



## MXZ1983

That's one serious snowpIle.


----------



## ATVDaddy

this huge snowpile is quite a challenge to plow.


----------



## MXZ1983

I bet you plow that with one of those plows that hooks to your truck with a 2" receiver.


----------



## M&M

The snow farm in the Boston Seaport was officially melted on July 14th! That's some crazy stuff


----------



## Joeshmo

Crazy to see my hometown on here! I don't think I ever noticed the snow farm up there, but remember seeing the overhead picture you have. What a great winter that was!


----------



## jmac5058

We have a table for four in the Pondarosa room .


----------



## plowking15

There is a rumor in the local news. The Tuckaway restaurant in Raymond,NH is thinking about reopening the Hilltop steak house. plowking


----------



## jakewith shovel

there's more than one person on this site from 
waltham. Not much snow this winter in the 50's next week


----------

